# Which gun would you buy?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that we are past Thanskgiving and officially into the Christmas season, I can ask this question. Let's say I gave you a gift certificate for Christmas (which I won't actually be doing) to buy any gun you wanted for under $2,000. Which gun would you buy?

For reasons I cannot explain, I kind of want a stainless 45-70 Guide Gun from either Marlin or Henry. Not sure if the impulse is strong enough for me to actually go get one, and perhaps it is from watching the movie Wind River, but the desire is their either way.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

vector .45 carbine


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

In Canada this is all we are allowed to have.








But this is what I would like to have. Is that wrong? Lol


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

45/120 Quiggly Special.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok my post images are backwards.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

M-1 Garand. I missed the boat on picking one up when they were affordable.

January 2018 Update: My beloved wife, who knows the key to my heart is my trigger finger, presented me with an M1 Carbine repro for Christmas. Didn't even know I wanted one, but it was love at first shot...great little rifle. But still lusting for an M1 Garand.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

The last gun I couldn't resist was a Marlin Guide Gun in 45-70, but blued. S.S. was so much more money  If I would have had that gift certificate, I would have gone Stainless


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

The new Bergara B 14 BMP in .308 win.









Don't really need it, but man I sure do want it!


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I would love to have this in a 308.
*Mossberg MVP LC Light-Chassis Bolt-Action Rifle*


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a JM stamped Marlin 1895 XLR in .45-70 Gov. and boy was it a nice rifle. It's nickname was "Thumper" for obvious reasons. As I changed my perspective on my firearms needs, I traded it for a new Armlite AR10. Since I am refusing to widen my cartridge inventory at this point, I'd probably choose a Ruger Precision Rifle in .308 Win. and if I could use the entire $2000, possibly add a Marlin 1894c in .357 mag.

I'd still need $1000 for glass on the RPR, but with the rifle in hand, I'd find the funds.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

My needs are simple, my wish list in long. For $2000 I could pick up a couple of shotguns with adapters, a decent bush gun (say 30/30 in a lever action) and something for a little longer range say a .308. None would be new for those prices but I don't need new, just solid and serviceable


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am on my local gun trading board every day and look for that perfect deal on another GP100 (this time with adjustable sights) or M&P 9 gen 1 (gen 1 cuz they are so affordable now)

The other month I got greedy.
A guy had a 4 inch stainless GP100 FS for a great price.. I got greedy and started asking questions about it.. so somoene else just PMed him the "ill take it", to lock it in.. so I was out of luck


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd get another Marine Magnum 870 and $1500 of birdshot, slugs and buckshot


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I've had serious lust lately for an M1 Carbine. So I'd probably go with that.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

Now that would take me a while..I'd havta figger out wich ones I don't have yet


----------



## grizzinak (Dec 23, 2017)

bigg777 said:


> I had a JM stamped Marlin 1895 XLR in .45-70 Gov. and boy was it a nice rifle. It's nickname was "Thumper" for obvious reasons.


Excellent gun!!

I hear the new ones (remlins?) are not the same quality


----------



## youngridge (Apr 14, 2017)

That is a lot of dough to work with. Seems all firearms are getting cheaper. I already got the basics for the firearms but if I had $2,000 to work with I would probably buy a PTR 91. Not sure what I would spend the rest on....I would find something though. 

IF I did not own any firearm it would be this in this order

Glock 26
AR-15($600 or below)
Mossberg or Remington shotgun 12 gauge
Ruger 10/22
Ruger MKIII or MK IV
Bodyguard .380 as a pocket gun

I bet you could get all those for under $2,000, may have to get one or two used. Firearms have gotten a lot cheaper in the last year.

Sorry for bumping old threads, haven't been on in awhile


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a Henry CCH 45-70 I have named Hammer cause with the right loads it hammers on both ends. But a new purchase.... Probably a an ATI road Agent DDL barrel 12 gauge.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Since I wouldn't have to give up nothin' (I could keep my own toys), a Ruger 77-.357 with a low powered Bushnell Elite (love that "Rainguard" coating).


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

By the Marlin cowboy in 45/70 I like mine much better then my guide gun.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)




----------

